# Magic Buck Scrape Kit



## Deerman (Mar 22, 2006)

Anybody tried this? If you did, did you have any success?---- Found this on another site--Last couple of years I use the "Buck Magic Scrape Kit". I start making scrapes in first of august, and even late part of July. Set up trail cam, and let me say this method works great! I shot a nice 8pt Sept 30 last year, and I had him on trail cam 4 differant times, all in daylight. I seen him within 50-60yds 3 differant times before I shot him at 22yds.


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting....who makes the kit?


----------



## Deerman (May 1, 2006)

Fire Up Trophy Bucks’ Territorial Instincts With The Buck Magic Scrape Kit From Hunter’s Specialties
Hunter's Specialties - Buck Magic
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hunter's Specialties - The new Buck Magic Scrape Kit from Hunter’s Specialties contains everything you need to make mock scrapes that will fool even the wariest of bucks. Each kit comes with a bottle of Magic Scrape, a specially blended weather-proof soil used for scent dispersal and as a visual attractant, a 4 oz. bottle of Dominant Buck Urine, new PrimeTime® Lick’n Stik glandular scent, four pairs of vinyl field gloves and an easy to follow instructional CD that contains all the information you need to build a realistic mock scrape. 
Hunter’s Specialties Pro Staff member Steve Stoltz states, “ In my many years of filming and hunting monster class whitetails, I have had phenomenal results using mock scrapes at each of my stand sites. Using the Buck Magic Scrape Kit will increase your odds of taking a trophy class buck. It is a great tool to use for taking photos with your trail monitor camera.”

For more information, log onto the Hunter’s Specialties website at www.hunterspec.com, write to 6000 Huntington Court NE, Cedar Rapids, Iowa 52402, or call a Consumer Service Specialist at 319-395-0321.


----------



## Deerman (Jun 10, 2006)

You mean nobody has tried this?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 10, 2006)

Up til now no one has said if it was any good, No i have never tried it, I do use salt lix or wash out started out as small hole now it almost looks like small pond.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jun 13, 2006)

Io Have Used The Scrape Drippers With Some Sucsess But That Is It


----------



## Todd E (Jun 13, 2006)

This year, I'm gonna try Killdee's scrape kit method!!!!


----------

